

10x is a state of being. It’s not a type of engineer - dickeytk
https://medium.com/on-startups/1c5cb0a61a1d

======
frazerb
His last question: "How do I prevent my engineers from performing at 1/10x?"

Did he mean 1/10x, or (1/10)x, or (as I suspect based on the substance of the
discussion) did he mean (1/10)(10x) = x ?

You would have thought that a _real_ 10x programmer would not make an operator
precedence error like that!

~~~
dickeytk
yeah... the conclusion got complicated, but I hope the point remains :)

